# Are we obligated to carry peoples groceries/packages into their house?



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

When we transports someone with groceries or a large item where does our obligation end. As soon as we arrive at their building does our obligation end then and we pop the trunk and have the passenger take the item out of the trunk? Do we remove the parcels as a courtest from the trunk and leave them for the passenger to get inside themselves or are we obligated to actually take the packages into their house?

Normally it's just someone with a suitcase going to or from the Amtrak station or a person with a large item and I just load it in the trunk and when we arrive take it out of the trunk and if they live in a house offer to carry it to the front porch. One time someone bought a printer at Target and had some other items and she asked me if I would mind carrying the printer in and putting in on her table and she carried the other bags in and tipped me $10 for a 3 miles ride so I didn't mind.

A few days ago I accepted a ping from Kroger and someone had a lot of groceries. Get to her drop off and it's a four story condo building and she asked me to help her carry her groceries in and I foolishly agreed thinking I would get tipped. Of course the elevator was broke and she didn't offer to carry any of the bags up and I had to make four trips to the third floor (she had four 12-packs of coke and you can only carry two at a time). I get all the groceries up there and all I get is a "thanks, stay warm it's suppose to be cold this weekend) and this was a minimum fare trip since it was only two miles.

I one starred her since I don't want to have her again and wish I would have waited to end the trip until was back in my car unloading her stuff but figured no one would be that cheap not to tip for going above and beyond.

Are we obligated to help them out if they request or can we can we just end the trip and pop the trunk and tell them they are on their own? Should we unload and end it end it there? 

Another concern I have is liability/getting hurt. I know it's unlikely but what if the passenger claims something comes up missing and we were the last ones in their house? Or if I were to have gotten hurt carrying their groceries, if I was a regular employee Workers comp would cover it but not as an independent contractor and I'm sure my major medical carrier would contest the claim if they found out I was doing it while working for Uber.

She told me she usually grocery shops on Thursday nights and takes Uber. I wish now I would have given her a three and hung out in that area this Thursday so I could give her a ride and when arriving pop the trunk and tell her my obligation ended there


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I quit doing Eats unless I am in a residential neighborhood that has very few or no apartments for that exact reason. Once I went thorough the controlled gate hassle, then the hassle of searching for the apartment block, then hauling the pax's chow up three floors of stairs. No tip. Nowadays, in your situation I would have left her stuff at the curb. I am sure you will too next time. We all have to learn our lesson.

Oh, and by the way, female riders never tip. That is why cabbies often avoid picking up women when flagged from the street. Remember Dustin Hoffman trying to hail a cab as a women in the movie "Taxi"?


----------



## JustADayTrip (Feb 17, 2017)

Four trips up stairs?

<--- see avatar


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

I never get out of my car


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll help get items out of my trunk, especially heavy items, as I don't want them messing with my bumper or paint job back there. Dragging a 70lbs hard shell suitcase across my bumper is no good for me.

Groceries? I pop the trunk and say have a great day, although I haven't done a grocery pickup in a long time. I avoid them at all cost. Last time I did though wasn't that much groceries, I've never had anyone with a full cart try to load up. I would cancel in a heart beat if I saw my pickup had a cart full of groceries. Nope.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I ignore all pickups in stores or markets.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

One Ubereats delivery was on the 4th floor of an apt bld. I txted that I was here. Stayed in car cause I figured there would be no tip. Customer wanted me to come up, but I txted back I am here . Finally she comes down for her food. 

No way am I going up and down stairs. At my last job I absolutely would have gone up and down stairs for customers, but customers tipped there. No tip, no stairs.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

No obligation but I do it and rarely get a tip either.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

The most I'll do is remove the items from my trunk (also ensures they don't take anything that doesn't belong to them) and put them on the grass/sidewalk/whatever. The pax need to take responsibility for their own items. Besides not getting paid to assist, what would she have done if you had a bad back/knee/arm whatever and *couldn't* carry those items for her?


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Helped a lady a few weeks ago. She only had one leg.... The one person I never expected a tip from and she offered five bucks.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

JustADayTrip said:


> Four trips up stairs?
> 
> <--- see avatar


Only because I don't think avatar is enough


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> Are we obligated to help them out if they request or can we can we just end the trip and pop the trunk and tell them they are on their own?


To answer your question, you are not obligated to help load, unload or carry anything , unless it's an assist.

Some other posters make a good point when it comes to loading/unloading from your trunk but even that is your option.

The most a pax can do is low rate. If you can handle being low rated from the time to time, you'll be fine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

handiacefailure said:


> When we transports someone with groceries or a large item where does our obligation end. As soon as we arrive at their building does our obligation end then and we pop the trunk and have the passenger take the item out of the trunk? De remove the parcels as a courtest from the trunk and leave them for the passenger to get inside themselves or are we obligated to actually take the packages into their house?
> 
> Normally it's just someone with a suitcase going to or from the Amtrak station or a person with a large item and I just load it in the trunk and when we arrive take it out of the trunk and if they live in a house offer to carry it to the front porch. One time someone bought a printer at Target and had some other items and she asked me if I would mind carrying the printer in and putting in on her table and she carried the other bags in and tipped me $10 for a 3 miles ride so I didn't mind.
> 
> ...


are not obligated to do more than pop the trunk.
I would never enter a home or building unless they are infirm or elderly. Entering a home exposed YOU to DANGER if they are deranged.
Entering a home exposed you to liability if something goes missing,or if something happens.
People with dementia may misplace something and mistakingly accuse you !
I usually load and unload suitcases,bags,wheelchairs myself.
With groceries,I let them load trunk.
They are responsible for spilled items,items falling out of bags etc. This way.
If they are young and healthy I let them unload groceries( not suitcases)
I will often help unload.
I will place groceries on porch of home,or lobby of indoor apartment.
Outdoor entry apartments,I place items near door. Never enter.
The faster they are unloaded,the faster I can leave.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I ignore all pickups in stores or markets.


This was my first grocery store pick up and I've been doing Uber for a little over a year (due to the times I normally drive and the areas I am in) but in the future if I get a ping from a grocery story I think I'll ignore it. It's too bad the non-tippers are ruining it for the people that can't drive themselves to the grocery store and will tip.

Ubereats isn't in my area but I'm surprised to hear people aren't tipping for that service. I delivered pizzas in the late 80s in college and while I had a lot of deliveries where I'd get stiffed the tips were still really good and I made more from Tips than I did my base pay (it was slightly above minimum wage so the chain could act like we didn't receive tips and not have to mess around with the all the paper work and the drivers could keep the tips tax free). Is uber eats doing what UberX does and acting like tips are included in the fee and the drivers are making $1,000 a week?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Four stories up,I would have put bags at foot of staircase and wished her well.( never end the trip until they and all of their stuff are free from your car. One grocery bag prevents you from pursuing your next call.)


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Flow chart for picking up pax

1. Accept ping. 
2. Zoom in on location

Is the location a supermarket, Walmart or IKEA?

No --- > continue to pickup
Yes ---> cancel


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

handiacefailure said:


> This was my first grocery store pick up and I've been doing Uber for a little over a year (due to the times I normally drive and the areas I am in) but in the future if I get a ping from a grocery story I think I'll ignore it. It's too bad the non-tippers are ruining it for the people that can't drive themselves to the grocery store and will tip.
> 
> Ubereats isn't in my area but I'm surprised to hear people aren't tipping for that service. I delivered pizzas in the late 80s in college and while I had a lot of deliveries where I'd get stiffed the tips were still really good and I made more from Tips than I did my base pay (it was slightly above minimum wage so the chain could act like we didn't receive tips and not have to mess around with the all the paper work and the drivers could keep the tips tax free). Is uber eats doing what UberX does and acting like tips are included in the fee and the drivers are making $1,000 a week?


Then they will wonder why they can't get a ride.
They don't seem to realize that their abuse costs them !



Go4 said:


> One Ubereats delivery was on the 4th floor of an apt bld. I txted that I was here. Stayed in car cause I figured there would be no tip. Customer wanted me to come up, but I txted back I am here . Finally she comes down for her food.
> 
> No way am I going up and down stairs. At my last job I absolutely would have gone up and down stairs for customers, but customers tipped there. No tip, no stairs.


My last job I had 7 flights of stairs below main deck,and 7 flights of stairs above main deck on Navy ships.
I would race up and down stairs all day. Had a lot of guys with knee replacements on that job . 
Was paid well. For Uber,screw that !


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Remember it puts the lotion on the skin?


tohunt4me said:


> are not obligated to do more than pop the trunk.
> I would never enter a home or building unless they are infirm or elderly. Entering a home exposed YOU to DANGER if they are deranged.
> Entering a home exposed you to liability if something goes missing,or if something happens.
> People with dementia may misplace something and mistakingly accuse you !
> ...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I do select so if someone wants to hail me at a grocery store, lets do it. If it won't fit in the trunk, I won't take it, if it's more than trunk, I won't take it. I'm not a moving van but I'll make sure it takes long enough to say no so that I get my cancellation. I try to put in and take out to avoid damage. I will place things on the curb for you with a smile, elderly or infirmed will get additional assistance. 

BTW: Uber does not block you from the pax for giving a 1 star so by all means try to get her again and dump on the sidewalk.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

I once had a customer who wanted me to do a similar thing for them. I replied they had to tip me in advance. They offered five. I said no way. It was 7 heavy trips we settled on 25.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I do select so if someone wants to hail me at a grocery store, lets do it. If it won't fit in the trunk, I won't take it, if it's more than trunk, I won't take it. I'm not a moving van but I'll make sure it takes long enough to say no so that I get my cancellation. I try to put in and take out to avoid damage. I will place things on the curb for you with a smile, elderly or infirmed will get additional assistance.
> 
> BTW: Uber does not block you from the pax for giving a 1 star so by all means try to get her again and dump on the sidewalk.


I'll be far more accommodating on Select rides but Select is terrible out here in Atlanta, so I have to do X regularly.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

It's too bad there's no way to add a short driver note to someone's account. Something like, "Hauled groceries upstairs, no tip." is all the warning I'd need about a pax. I have to remind myself to stay calm when subjects like this crop up. People who pull shlt like that should not be able to get a car. But then drivers would turn into Uber Nazis. No ride for you! There's got to be something better than what's out there now.

Interesting that Uber just published rider behavior guidelines for India.

http://www.timesnow.tv/the-buzz/art...th-co-rider-says-uber-in-new-guidelines/57447

Great for India but screw you guys.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> It's too bad there's no way to add a short driver note to someone's account. Something like, "Hauled groceries upstairs, no tip." is all the warning I'd need about a pax.


That would be great but if Uber cared enough about their drivers to have that available in the app they would have had a tip feature by now and be encouraging riders to tip instead of not tip their driver


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I do select so if someone wants to hail me at a grocery store, lets do it. If it won't fit in the trunk, I won't take it, if it's more than trunk, I won't take it. I'm not a moving van but I'll make sure it takes long enough to say no so that I get my cancellation. I try to put in and take out to avoid damage. I will place things on the curb for you with a smile, elderly or infirmed will get additional assistance..


Reasonable people don't have a problem with being turned down.

But dragging out the process so you can charge someone for *not* taking the trip is sort of conniving. If I were the passenger, I'd be inclined not to pay such a fee, and fight it with the credit card and Uber. Just saying that you could get grief on this.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Reasonable people don't have a problem with being turned down.
> 
> But dragging out the process so you can charge someone for *not* taking the trip is sort of conniving. If I were the passenger, I'd be inclined not to pay such a fee, and fight it with the credit card and Uber. Just saying that you could get grief on this.


I respectfully disagree with you. I am not a moving van, cargo service, ... nor has this ever been billed as such.

People and reasonable amount of luggage. When I show up and you want to put a recliner upside down in my front seat and a dresser in my back seat with you scrunched in, I'm going to say no thank you. I am not a moving van, don't want to waste time loading and unloading and don't want to get interior damaged or be responsible for your heirlooms. And yet, I spent time and money to get to you when you were making a request that is outside the terms of service. Should I be penalized? I don't think so, hence the need to wait 5 to get my cancellation fee. I have "gotten grief", once in a while people will challenge. I have already put a note in the trip that they asked me to move furniture and refused. Most times CSR's give them credit and then charge it again when I complain.

Again, I understand your viewpoint and if you think it's an honest mistake by the pax then it's a reasonable position to take.



steveK2016 said:


> I'll be far more accommodating on Select rides but Select is terrible out here in Atlanta, so I have to do X regularly.


LOL, Select is terrible in Raleigh too, I've gotten used to working and making a lot less. I only do X when it's a 2 surge or better, or if I am out in the boonies and someone is going my way via destination filter. Yup, on select I'm going up driveways, hopping out of the car to help you, loading and unloading and getting you to the house. All, with lively banter if you're so inclined. X, a safe warm ride in clean car at a brisk pace if possible.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Only if you are a sucker.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This guy told me he loves it when drivers do that for him. Probably no TIP either.


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Your obligation begins & ends with letting them into your car and letting them get out again. I'll help old / infirm / injured people, beyond that you have just as much obligation to them as they have to tip you, ie Zero.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I only pickup at grocery stores if they have a high rating. They are either a kind old lady or a tipper.

Anothing below 4.8 at a grocery store is someone who is going to waste your time


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

lol, no way I'm taking pings at groceries. And, if by some fluke they have stuff to haul, I'll pop the trunk and help them get it to the curb, then I'm on the road.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> The most I'll do is remove the items from my trunk (also ensures they don't take anything that doesn't belong to them) and put them on the grass/sidewalk/whatever. The pax need to take responsibility for their own items. Besides not getting paid to assist, what would she have done if you had a bad back/knee/arm whatever and *couldn't* carry those items for her?


I agree and basically have the same policy. I help unload the trunk to be sure the pax takes all her (or his) groceries. I don't want some perishable item left that would create a disagreeable odor.

As for physical limitations the pax has, if it requires help the pax will ask if not readily apparent. Then I will help.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I had one customer pick up at Kroger's, she had about 15 bags of groceries and was going to Campus, some of the dormitories are far from the curb so there is no way to park in front of the building. Once we got there I got out popped the trunk and she asked me if I could help her bring the groceries to the building, she was an older woman, about 60 y/o, and she said "I'll make it worth your while..." So I double park and help carry about 10 of her bags, once we got in the building she ask me to put the bags down in the lobby since no visitors are allowed inside and she turn around and told me "You earned your 5 stars with me, Thank you very much" (I'm not kidding). So I went back in the car holding my idiot of the day badge I just earned and left. I was upset because I already rated her 5 stars since she was actually very pleasant and I didn't want to go back and explain why I changed my rating.
Like a week later I got her request again, same Kroger and about the same amount of bags. I got to the parking lot of the building pop the trunk and said, -"I'm sorry I can't help you carry those bags inside, the last time I double parked and almost got a fine" She looked at me like a hurt puppy as I help her put the rest of the bags in a bench, thank her for riding with me and left without offering to help.
I never noticed a drop on my ratings so I guess she decided to tip me again with an unrated trip or 5 stars, I did put a ding on hers with 3 of my own.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The word you are searching for is.....discretion.


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

I picked up an elderly man and his father to take them both the airport. His father was very old and had difficulty walking. The father was probably around 90 and his son was probably around 60. The trip was around $30 and when we got to the airport, the son hopped out and said he's going to find a wheelchair. I go around to the back of the car and unload both their bags to the curb. The son doesn't show up immediately and his father is getting impatient so he opens the door and asks me to help him get out the car. I took his hand and we ended up walking the entire distance inside and one of the employees got a wheelchair. During that time, the son walks past us on his cell phone going back to the car. He gave me a thumbs up when he walked past (WTF). So once his father sat in the wheelchair. I go back to my car and his son is still there grabbing the bags and on the phone. He just said thanks and that was it.

Looking back. I should have made his old ass dad sit on the curb next to the bags and pull off. I'm usually a pretty forgiving guy but I felt like a cheap ***** after this trip. There's was also this time where this lady and a shit ton of groceries that I helped her load and unload at the house (while her husband and son stood there by the door). She asked if I had change for a $20 and I didn't so I didn't get a tip. I noticed that all of these passengers that go to the grocery store will live close to where they are shopping so for now on, I'm cancelling any customers that have groceries. I don't care if they make eye contact and try to flag me down.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

robertl said:


> I picked up an elderly man and his father to take them both the airport. His father was very old and had difficulty walking. The father was probably around 90 and his son was probably around 60. The trip was around $30 and when we got to the airport, the son hopped out and said he's going to find a wheelchair. I go around to the back of the car and unload both their bags to the curb. The son doesn't show up immediately and his father is getting impatient so he opens the door and asks me to help him get out the car. I took his hand and we ended up walking the entire distance inside and one of the employees got a wheelchair. During that time, the son walks past us on his cell phone going back to the car. He gave me a thumbs up when he walked past (WTF). So once his father sat in the wheelchair. I go back to my car and his son is still there grabbing the bags and on the phone. He just said thanks and that was it.
> 
> Looking back. I should have made his old ass dad sit on the curb next to the bags and pull off. I'm usually a pretty forgiving guy but I felt like a cheap ***** after this trip. There's was also this time where this lady and a shit ton of groceries that I helped her load and unload at the house (while her husband and son stood there by the door). She asked if I had change for a $20 and I didn't so I didn't get a tip. I noticed that all of these passengers that go to the grocery store will live close to where they are shopping so for now on, I'm cancelling any customers that have groceries. I don't care if they make eye contact and try to flag me down.


1 bit of really good advice I got on this forum and use is this. Keep $15.00, 2 $5 bills and 5 $1.00 bills in case anyone asks for change of a 20.
I tell them "Sure I've got change for your 20. These are my tips today ... darn looks like I only have $15 so far. Will this help you?" That way if they just want your change to tip their babysitter, you get your tip first.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Go4 said:


> 1 bit of really good advice I got on this forum and use is this. Keep $15.00, 2 $5 bills and 5 $1.00 bills in case anyone asks for change of a 20.
> I tell them "Sure I've got change for your 20. These are my tips today ... darn looks like I only have $15 so far. Will this help you?" That way if they just want your change to tip their babysitter, you get your tip first.


Also helps in those few situations when a pax wants to tip but has no small bills (or pretends they don't ).


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> When we transports someone with groceries or a large item where does our obligation end. As soon as we arrive at their building does our obligation end then and we pop the trunk and have the passenger take the item out of the trunk? Do we remove the parcels as a courtest from the trunk and leave them for the passenger to get inside themselves or are we obligated to actually take the packages into their house?
> 
> Normally it's just someone with a suitcase going to or from the Amtrak station or a person with a large item and I just load it in the trunk and when we arrive take it out of the trunk and if they live in a house offer to carry it to the front porch. One time someone bought a printer at Target and had some other items and she asked me if I would mind carrying the printer in and putting in on her table and she carried the other bags in and tipped me $10 for a 3 miles ride so I didn't mind.
> 
> ...


U should have negotiated a pre-gratuity price (and collected first) before carrying grocery bag up those stairs. Although it may be uncomfortable to do so, u have to put ur feet down on instances like that. Just make up rules like ur paid to drive, not manual labor work.

To answer ur question, u are not obligated to do any extra service.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've had several grocery store pickups, I will generally get out and help them load the bags of groceries, in part because I don't want people tearing my stuff up, since I always put packages in the bed of my pickup, I don't want someone breaking the latch on my shell or trying to open the tailgate without opening the shell, not to mention the tailgate isn't exactly light. I always load/unload luggage, same reasons as above.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

When you grow your back out, ya think you have a claim against Uber? Lol don't lift a finger, it's not your job. Driving is your ONLY duty.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Are we obligated to carry peoples groceries/packages into their house? [sic]

*A: *


Grahamcracker said:


> you are not obligated to help load, unload or carry anything.





istravisthewizardofoz said:


> I once had a customer who wanted me to do a similar thing for them. I replied they had to tip me in advance. They offered five. I said no way. It was 7 heavy trips we settled on 25.


It is a wonder that the customer did not complain to Uber that you demanded cash.



Go4 said:


> if they just want your change to tip their babysitter,


When they ask me for change, I tell them that Uber is cashless. This gets them to tell me why they want the change. When they say that it is to tip their babysitter, domestic, doorman or whatever, I tell them that I do not have change for that. If they press me, I tell them that I can not discuss it as they might complain to Uber that I demanded cash. I add that I am not now, have not ever and will not _*demand*_ cash. I have had one or two take the hint and say "but tipping isn't necessary on Uber". _*Correctamundo!!!!!!!*_ Not only on Uber is tipping "not necessary", it _*ain't necessary nowhere else, neither*_. The same goes for making change for customers. As Uber is cashless, making change does not enter into it. When they threaten to low rate, I will offer to let them watch me give them one-star.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Point A to point B. 

I will pop the trunk for them.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a slightly different perspective.

No obligation to carry packages.
In your interest to get PAX & packages out of car quickly as possible so you can go to next fare.
Balance the desire for a better rating and the low chance of a tip against the valuable time you are losing.

If it is slow then I have no problem with a PAX with packages at a supermarket. A few times there was even a child and a stroller. Oi!
Getting a tip in advance is a nice idea if you have the "balls" to ask.

If the PAX is elderly, infirm or handicapped then I make a case-by-case decision on how much additional help to provide.
When requested, driver is obligated to make UberEATS deliveries to an apartment on an upper floor in a large building, but it sucks.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Maven said:


> I have a slightly different perspective.
> 
> No obligation to carry packages. *Agreed *
> In your interest to get PAX & packages out of car quickly as possible so you can go to next fare. *The next fare can wait, this is not a race. Especially if they are in que. *
> ...


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I generally help pax get items out of my trunk, if for no other reason than that I don't someday want to go back to my trunk and find something that was already in there, isn't there anymore. (I often have personal items in my trunk.)

But, last week I took someone from their home to the grocery store. I got pinged to pick them up and did. They had quite a steep and long set of stairs, probably 20-25 steps and a bit dangerous. I took one load all the way up, then a second load partway up. It was cold too. I'm 59 years old and not an athlete. "Thanks" but no tip. I'm not a big tipper, but when for example I go to the airport, I tip the shuttle driver a buck IF he handles my luggage. I hope I get these folks again on an even colder night and leave their groceries on the curb.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

However, we are required to carry service animals.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I unload groceries to the curb only if I get a stacked ping. Otherwise they unload their own.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

This is my answer to the above circumstances if asked I say "I will unload out of the trunk but my prosthetic leg means I can't and won't climb steps even if it's only 1"....

I then pull up right pants leg and point to my fake leg.....they get the point I get back into car and drive away


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I picked up a guy the other day that put a bag of dirty laundry in my trunk and said he would be right back. Came back a min later after running up and down 3 flights of stairs with another laundry bag. He was hustling for sure to not make me wait very long, but ended up making 4 trips back and forth until he absolutely stuffed my trunk and back seat with his dirty ass laundry, some of which spilled out all over my back seat. My jaw dropped when I saw the destination, a laundromat less than 100 yards away. It was a $2.25 fare and of course no tip. 

Yep, I issued my first 1-star that day.


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

Some pax just want us to go beyond just sitting behind the wheel


----------

